# Suche spezielles Notebook



## Cstar (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

seit 2 Wochen bin ich schon im Netz unterwegs um ein Centrino-Notebook zu finden, das folgende Mindestanforderungen erfüllt:

-Centrino 1.5 Mhz
-512 mb RAM
-15" Display, gut beleuchtet
-Standardanschlüsse (Parallel, LAN, Modem, USB)
-ausreichend gute Grafikkarte (muss nicht unbedingt Nvidia/Ati sein, wäre aber gut!)
-Linuxkompatibel
-Preisklasse: < 1400 €

Der Rest ist mir eigentlich egal. Jedenfalls sollte er Standard sein...

Kennt ihr irgendwelche NBs die diese Bedingungen erfüllen? Erfahrungen?

Gibt es im Netz eine Seite, auf der alle aktuellen Angebote zusammengestellt sind und auf der man  Notebooks nach speziellen Kriterien (z.B. Höchstpreis, CPU, RAM, etc.) suchen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hier sind eine paar Seiten auf denen es Tests gibt:
http://www.zdnet.de/
http://www.xonio.com/
http://www.chip.de

Bzgl. Preis:
http://www.geizkragen.de

Ansonsten direkt bei Händler-Homepages schauen...


Hoffe das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## Grimreaper (3. Juni 2004)

Benq hatte da mal ein ziemlich gutes Angebot, das Joybook 5000. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr ganz genau wie die Ausstattung war, ich glaub aber bloß der Prozessor war etwas schwächer als von dir gewünscht (ob die 100 MHz dich dann stören is ne andere sache). Preis lag glaub ich bei 1200 Euro.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. Juni 2004)

Ist der Preis wirklich so wichtig? Denn ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur raten, kein Billigteil zu kaufen, sondern durchaus auch auf Support etc. zu achten. Dies macht die 2-300 Euro die du mehr bezahlst bald wieder wett.


----------



## fluessig (3. Juni 2004)

Aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir auch nur raten nicht zu sparen und ein Markenprodukt zu kaufen. Gericom ist KEINE Marke, sondern eine Krankheit.


----------



## danielmueller (3. Juni 2004)

Was versteht ihr denn unter guten Marken? Zählt Asus auch dazu?


----------

